# Straight Power 10 500W: Elektronik summt/fiept



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo lieber BeQuiet Support!

Ich hab gestern mein Straight Power 10 500W CM bekommen. Schon nach dem Auspacken und einem kurzen Blick ins Innere hab ich mich gewundert. Da ist eine Folie bzw ein "Stück" Plastik an einer Stelle, wo ich es in keinem Test wiederfinden konnte. Es ist fest verklebt, gibt es vielleicht eine neue Revision oder so? Hier ein Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=873255&d=1452080727 (ich hoffe der Link funktioniert).
Die Folie ist direkt hinter dem 230V Eingang. Ist nur aus Interesse, weil ich die Folie an der Stelle auf keinem Foto im Netz sehen konnte, deshalb hab ich mich gewundert.

Dann nach dem Einbauen aber das Hauptproblem, weshalb ich mich eigentlich hier melde.  Schon nach dem Einschalten am Netzteil selbst (also noch nicht das System eingeschaltet, nur das Netzteil), ist ein leises Surren aus dem Netzteil zu hören.
Sobald man den PC einschaltet wird es dann deutlicher zu hören. Schwer zu beschreiben, es Summt, Surrt, noch kein richtiges Spulenfiepen, wie man es von Grafikkarten kennt, aber es könnte eine vibrierende Spule sein, keine Ahnung.
Natürlich ist es nicht aus dem Gesamtsystem rauszuhören, nur, wenn man explizit am Netzteil horcht, aber für meine Begriffe sollte das Teil still sein, was bringt mir sonst der unglaublich leise Lüfter?

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob das Summen unter "leichte Qualitätsschwakungen" fällt und somit normal ist. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Elektronik normalerweise keine Geräusche von sich geben sollte.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Gruß


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2016)

Kommt bei Netzteilen häufiger vor. Insbesondere im Leerlauf oder bei geringer Last. 

Hab das selber schon bei mehreren Laptop- und meinem alten Handynetzteil gehabt.

Weiß aber nicht, wie laut das normal werden darf.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo DerFoehn,

Lautstärke wird von Menschen sehr unterschiedlich wahrgenommen. Man kann sagen, dass man wahrscheinlich bei jedem Netzteil dieser Welt ein sehr leises Summen hören kann, wenn man das Ohr auflegt  Unser Anspruch ist, dass es aus 30cm Entfernung (Luft) kein Summen zu hören ist. Trifft das bei Dir zu?

Dieses Plastik-Teil das Du dort siehst ist eine vorgeschriebene Sicherheitsvorkehrung, damit sich die verschiedenen Stromkreisläufe auf keinen Fall zu nahe kommen. In deinem Netzteil ist es nur vielleicht etwas schräg verklebt - mach Dir keine Gedanken, das ist alles in Ordnung so.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo Christian,

zuerst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Genau sagen kann ich nicht, wie weit das Geräusch zu hören ist. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es jedenfalls mit dem Ohr in der Nähe deutlich (und nicht nur sehr leise) zu hören ist. Ob es sich bei verschiedenen
Lastzuständen ändert ist schwer zu sagen, da wird es eher von den Grafikkarten Lüfter übertönt. . 
Allerdings wäre es für mich in Ordnung, sofern das Geräusch tatsächlich nur ein harmloses Spulenrasseln ist. Am Arbeitsplatz, also wenn der PC an seinem Platz steht, ist es jedenfalls nicht zu hören,
weshalb es nicht unbedingt ein Störfaktor ist. Ich war halt von meinem E9 gewohnt, dass sowohl Lüfter als auch Elektronik keinen Mucks von sich geben. 

Zu der Folie: Ich habe mir zuvor einige Tests durchgelesen und habe diese Folie auf keinem Bild gesehen, deshalb war ich etwas verwundert.
Hier ein Bild als Beispiel aus dem Test von Computerbase: http://pics.computerbase.de/5/9/8/6/9/8-1080.2010595447.jpg An der Stelle zwischen Eingangsfilterung und der Zusatzplatine ist kein
Plstikstück erkennbar. Nur um nochmal zu verdeutlichen, wieso ich die Frage gestellt habe. 

Grüße


----------



## Zypharium (7. Januar 2016)

Ich bin leider auch wie der TE von dem Problem betroffen. Das Netzteil ist praktisch neu und erst seit einer halben Woche im Einsatz. Vorher hatte ich ein anderes Netzeil, wo das Surren nicht auftrat. Das kann allerdings auch daran liegen, dass ich das Surren vorher bloß nicht gehört habe. Mein vorheriges Netzteil war nämlich laut. Bei mir tritt das Surren allerdings nur auf, wenn der PC eingeschaltet ist. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass meine erste Erfahrung mit einem be quiet! Netzteil aus diesem Grund von negativer Natur ist. Wäre das Surren nicht vorhanden, wäre der PC lautlos, da ich lediglich das Surren wahrnehme, wenn ich mein Ohr unmittelbar ans Gehäuse halte. Ich würde gerne die Ursache ermitteln, denn ansonsten bin ich mit dem Netzteil zufrieden und würde gerne von einem Austausch absehen, da das Wechseln des Netzteils immer Stunden in Anspruch nimmt.

Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Januar 2016)

Erstmal zu dem "Schutz-Plastik":
Bei Computer Base ist es lediglich mit der senkrechten Seite nach links verbaut, bei Dir mit der Senkrechten Seite nach oben. Verstehst Du was ich meine? Ich habe das Bild vorhin mit unserem Techniker angeguckt und er sagte das ist vollkommen in Ordnung so.

Zu dem Surren: Wenn es am Arbeitsplatz zu hören ist, dann wäre etwas nicht in Ordnung und ein Austausch auf jeden Fall anzuraten. Wenn man mit dem Ohr genau ran geht ist ein leichtes Surren einfach normal. Nochmal: Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse und einem natürlichen Abstand zum Kopf kann nichts zu hören sein. Wenn doch: bitte melden zwecks Austauschs. 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Aufklärung wegen der Folie. 

Bei dem Surren bewege ich mich dann wohl in einer "Grauzone". Es ist zwar am Arbeitsplatz nicht hörbar, aber es ist auch nicht so leise, dass es nur direkt am Netzteil zu hören ist.
Das ist dann zwar keinesfalls ein natürlicher Abstand mehr zum Netzteil, aber das Surren ist dann lauter, als es nach euren Qualitätsmaßstäben sein sollte. 
Da es im Alltag allerdings nicht störend ist, werde ich das Netzteil erstmal behalten und abwarten, ob sich vielleicht noch was tut. Sollte es lauter werden oder mich doch stören werde
ich euren 48h Umtauschservice in Anspruch nehmen. 

Gruß


----------



## Zypharium (7. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte mich nochmal in deinem Thread zu Wort melden, denn ich habe eben die Ursache (für mein und möglicherweise auch dein Problem) herausfinden können. Ich habe alle entfernbaren Teile meines Gehäuse abmontiert, so dass ich deutlich präziser wahrnehmen konnte, woher das Surren kommt. Nun, ich muss mich korrigieren, es war definitiv nicht das Netzteil. Ich hätte zwar niemals erahnen können, dass die Festplatte der Übeltäter war, aber nachdem ich das SATA- und Stromkabel abgezogen hatte, war das Surren weg. Hast du handelsübliche Festplatten in deinem PC und könntest diese zu Testzwecken ausbauen? Eventuell hast du auch die Störquelle nicht korrekt lokalisieren können. Ich werde jetzt erstmal schauen, was ich nun machen werde. Vorher war das Netzteil so laut, dass ich die Zugriffsgeräusche der Festplatte nie wahrgenommen habe, jetzt wiederum immer.


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

Nice! Leider hab ich keine HDDs (mehr) im PC und kann die daher als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass das Geräusch aus dem Netzteil kommt, ich kann es gut lokalisieren. 
Aber wenigstens hast du es bei dir herausgefunden und es sind Gott sei Dank nicht 2 Leute mit dem gleichen Problem. Dann handelt es sich bei mir wohl um einen Einzelfall.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich war halt von meinem E9 gewohnt, dass sowohl Lüfter als auch Elektronik keinen Mucks von sich geben.



Menno, das tolle E9 hast du weggeworfen und dir ein schrottiges E10 eingehandelt. 
Kannst du das E9 noch zurück holen?


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Januar 2016)

Habs in den Schrank gelegt, ich könnte noch switchen. 

So 100% sicher bin ich mir noch nicht, ob ich es tauschen soll oder nicht. Würde ja auch wieder Arbeit bedeuten.  Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch die ganze Zeit das Gefühl, dass ich ein nicht einwandfreies Gerät bekommen habe..


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Also, bevor du dir mehr Gedanken machst, würde ich es tauschen.
BeQuiet bietet dir die Möglichkeit, du hast das Gefühl, dass was mit dem Gerät nicht stimmt.. Ergo solltest du es austauschen.

Ich würde mein P11 auch gerne umtauschen. Aber dann kriege ich die gleichen beschissenen Doppelstrang PCIe Kabel wieder, die ich schon habe.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube, dann lasse ich es tatsächlich tauschen.

Kauf dir ein E10.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Aber nur beim 500er E10. 
Ab 600 Watt sind da wieder die


----------



## Than0 (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo hört sich das Geräusch bei dir etwa so an


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?
Tut mir leid wenn ich etwas spät dran bin.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Januar 2016)

Ja, das kommt dem sehr nahe. Etwas hochfrequenter vielleicht. Wird wohl ne Spule rasseln.


----------



## Than0 (30. Januar 2016)

Ich habe das Problem auch.
Bei mir ist es zwar nicht immer da(wie kann das sein?), aber wenn es da ist, dann auch wenn der PC aus ist(solange ich das NT nicht hinten ausschalte).
Lauter oder leiser wird es bei mir auch, aber ich kann keinen Zusammenhang mit der Last festellen.


----------



## Than0 (30. Januar 2016)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Januar 2016)

Bei mir ist es permanent da. Wenn der PC aus ist nur ganz leise und kaum wahrnehmbar. Lastabhängig ist es insofern, dass es hochfrequenter wird, wenn ich beispielsweise die CPU mit Prime95 belaste.


----------

